# Thoughts and Prayers



## teej (Oct 10, 2006)

Kenpo Black Belt & Law Enforcement Officer Rich LePage of the Atlanta GA, area was recently in a head-on collision while on duty. His neck was broken in two places and he is banged up pretty good. In Rich's e-mail he sounds in good spirits. Doctors expect him to make a good recovery but he may suffer some nerve damage. Rich is a black belt student under Lee Wedlake.

Please keep our fellow Kenpo Brother in your thoughts and prayers.

Teej


----------



## Carol (Oct 10, 2006)

Thoughts and Prayers to Rich.   I hope his recovery goes as well as possible.  :asian:

Please keep us up to date as to how he is doing.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 10, 2006)

My thoughts and prayers are with him and his family.   :asian:


----------



## Arizona Angel (Oct 10, 2006)

A speedy recovery to you Rich, and blessing on your family.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Oct 10, 2006)

Blessings to all involved....


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 10, 2006)

My thoughts and prayers to him and his family.


----------



## donald (Oct 10, 2006)

The Lord Jesus is able to do far above what we can think, or imagine!!! 
The son of one of our church members. Was involved in a horrific motorcycle accident a few months ago. The attending doctors told the family that he had less than 1% chance of survival. Which would put a pretty good scare into most anyone, but we prayed, and GOD has moved mightly. Not only is he up, and around, but he is even visiting people's homes!!!! May The Living GOD bless, and encourage this Officer, AND his loved ones.
By GOD'S Grace,


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 10, 2006)

Thoughts and prayers from here as well.


----------



## Hand Sword (Oct 10, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## HKphooey (Oct 11, 2006)

Thoughts and Prayers to Rich.


----------



## MJS (Oct 11, 2006)

My thoughts and prayers are with him for a speedy and full recovery.:asian:


----------



## TwistofFat (Oct 13, 2006)

I enjoyed working with Rich a few years ago at Mr. Wallace's -Lee Wedlake's seminar - and wish him all the best.

Glenn.


----------



## twendkata71 (Oct 16, 2006)

*We will keep him in our prayers and hope for a speedy recovery.:asian: :yinyang: *


----------



## Sigung86 (Oct 16, 2006)

God Bless you Rich!  We'll keep you in our prayers here.

Dan Farmer


----------



## Atlanta-Kenpo (Oct 16, 2006)

I spoke with Rich last week and he is doing quit well, all things considered.  Thanks everyone for all of your thoughs and prayers


----------



## Tames D (Oct 23, 2006)

My prayers are with him and his family.


----------



## Atlanta-Kenpo (Dec 7, 2006)

Got a e-mail from Rich the other day and he seems to be healing well.


----------



## HKphooey (Dec 7, 2006)

Great to hear!!!!!


----------



## Doc (Dec 7, 2006)

Atlanta-Kenpo said:


> Got a e-mail from Rich the other day and he seems to be healing well.



That's really good to hear. A reminder of how much some put on the line everyday to take care of us.

God Bless.


----------



## kenpotroop (Jan 12, 2007)

Being in Kenpo and LE I was wondering if anyone knows how he is doing now.


----------

